# I did it - I pulled the trigger!



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I just did the magic click and ordered my 8.9 HDX - 32GB.  Merry Christmas Sheila!!!
Now comes the waiting, and waiting and waiting......

So has anybody ordered a nice but less expensive cover for it than the origami cover?  I really don't think I would ever use it in stand mode so I don't need a cover that does that.  At least I have never used my other fires that way and don't foresee a reason that I would in the future.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!! I ordered this one for my kindle hdx 7 and I really like it. You can get it for the hdx 8.9 too. It comes in different colors.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FJK0MYK/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the blue and the lavender one. Congrats Sheila!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

When I ordered the hdx it said delivery anywhere between the 5th and the 10th. I just got the it has been shipped email. Due here on *Tuesday the 3rd* - woohoo!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's so awesome! How much storage did you get?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I assume you got the wifi model, not the 4G.

I have the Amazon Origami cover but have two Poetic covers (see link above) on the way and will be sending back the Origami.. mostly because I hate the color, which is muddier than shown on the website.

I'm sending back the wifi only and have had a 4G on order since day one, hour one.

Very exciting that yours will soon arrive..  I think you will be pleased and there will be very pleased grandkids too.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Toby said:


> That's so awesome! How much storage did you get?


I got the 32gb one with wifi only.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it will look smashing with your quilt 



SheilaJ said:


> I got the 32gb one with wifi only.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great! Make sure to tell us what you think of it.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Toby said:


> Great! Make sure to tell us what you think of it.


Oh I will, I can't wait. I really didn't need it and I had a hard time talking myself into getting it just because I wanted it as my newest toy. It is already showing up as my 4th kindle on Amazon. woohoo!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, you do need it! I think that you will love it.  I have the 7", but would also love to get the 8.9" as well. The 7" is perfect, so I am very happy with the size. No regrets. I'm holding out for a discount, since that's when I crumble & pull the trigger.


----------

